# html5 Tabelle mit Lücken



## bumbalski (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, bin Anfänger bei Html und ich habe ein Problem mit Tabellen bei HTML5. Habe eine Html5 Datei mit einer Tabelle, in der zwei Bilder sich befinden. In der Tabelle entsteht aber immer eine Lücke zwischen den beiden Bildern. Was mache ich falsch, die "cellspacing und borders" -Befehle sind doch alle auf 0 gesetzt********
Danke schon mal für eine Lösung
Hier der CODE:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<body><table id="Table_01" width="230" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img id="menuleistehtml_01" src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/menuleistehtml_01.jpg" width="230" height="246" alt="" /></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td>
			<img id="menuleistehtml_02" src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/menuleistehtml_02.jpg" width="230" height="454" alt="" /></td>
	</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## threadi (11. Oktober 2011)

Verwende die CSS-Eigenschaft "border-collapse" um die Ränder von Zellen zu entfernen. Gestaltung per HTML, wie mit "border" oder "cellpadding" in deinem HTML-Code, solltest Du vermeiden.


----------



## bumbalski (12. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm, bei allen anderen Xhtml Formaten funktioniert es, nur bei HTML5 habe ich immer noch diese Lücke, habe auch einen Style im Head definiert mit dem "table collapse" Befehl, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht, bin am verzweifeln....


----------



## threadi (12. Oktober 2011)

Habs mir gerade genauer angeschaut. Das hat nichts mit der Tabelle zu tun. Die Bilder musst Du mal zu Block-Elementen machen. Dann haut es hin.

Allerdings frage ich mich wieso Du 2 Bilder in einer Tabelle so zusammenfummeln willst? Das sind keine tabellarischen Daten - das muss auch anders gehen.


----------

